# Hain S.S. Co.



## KShips (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi,

I am looking for anyone, or any relatives of yours, who might have sailed with a Maltese Second Engineer with Hain S.S. Co. He was my grandmother's cousin. His name was Joseph Gatt and his final years with Hain was during the Second World War. After that he worked on other British Merchant Navy ships. Would like to know anyone who sailed with him 

Thanks,
Kenneth


----------

